# Boas > Anacondas >  Can I see something big?

## TimmyG

:Snake: I'll admit, I'm very curious to see the larger snakes I know at least someone must have on these forums. So far all I've seen are little guys. Can I see soemthign BIG?

----------


## Neal

Person that probably has the biggest anaconda here would be either: ben or denial.

Other people have larger retics.

----------


## m00kfu

Try the search feature?  I know there's been at least one adult green anaconda posted on here.

----------

